# gates mills dam chagrin??



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

was hoping someone had some information on this, hopefully its not iced yet but i would REALLY like to know how its looking, or maybe an alternative near there (NO HONEY HOLES!). thanks in advance everyone..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The chagrin is running with little or no ice...


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks, is it fishable do you know?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would think so....I drove past it on Mayfield today and it didn't look like it was running too fast. I'll tak e a closer look tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

I know there is a ton of private property throughout the whole Gates Mills area so I'd be careful fishing around there. But I'm not too sure if that damn is private or not


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The dam is not included on the ODNR map that I printed off! I don't think you can fish there without written permission.


----------



## northcoastfishchaser (Nov 10, 2008)

This may be a ways away...but there was a lot of ice in the slower moving water in Eastlake tonight.

there was not as much around daniels pa. however, there was a lot of broken, floating ice above daniels park in the slower water.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

i fished it today it is not private property at the dam. There was only ice on some of the shoreline but no burgs or slush today. I bet it is coming though as it was getting colder. color was a bit off from all the melt down but flow was pretty perfect. I got skunked.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for the information ryo........note taken!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

any new reports...?


----------

